# Dog harness cutting my dog's chest



## dachlover (Feb 22, 2007)

We have a 9 lbs mini dochshund that we're having a hard time getting the right size harness for. Last night I noticed after his walk that his chest was bleeding a little and he was licking it. He has a cut on one side next to his armpit area about 1 inch long. We noticed this once before and weren't sure of the cause but now I'm sure it's the harness. I have 2 questions. One, should I put anything on his cut, ie: peroxide, rubbing alcohol to clean it or just leave it alone and try to discourage his licking it? Secondly, does anyone have suggestions for brands and sizes of harnesses for dachshunds? The trainer at Petsmart helped us fit him for it and it's not too tight (it's a size small), but it does seem to pull under his front legs (underarm area). I don't really like the design of it, but we've found it hard to find an appropriate size for him since he's small, but his chest his large. Are there special dachshund harnesses available somewhere? The size of the straps and buckles on the medium size harnesses are just too big for him even though it fits otherwise.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Perhaps you could look for a harness that's padded or fleece-lined, so that it can't rub against your dog's chest. You may have to order something like this online, but it may solve your problem. >^^;<


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

What kind of harness is it? Is it a no pull harness, or a just for walks harness? I've heard the Puppia soft harness is pretty comfy for small dogs, but I have no personal experience with them.

Puppia World-Luxury Pet Collection-An Exclusive distributor of Puppia products in US & Canada


----------



## dachlover (Feb 22, 2007)

What about the cut? It's not an abrasion, but an actual cut. Should I put anything on it/clean it?


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

http://www.doxidelight.com/Catalog/hug-a-dog_harnesses_72854_products.htm
Here's a good site for dachshund harnesses...all soft ones.

But as for the cut...if it's really bad I'd see a vet...if not, I think I've read that you can put neosporin on it.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

For the cut do not put peroxide or alchol on it, that will only make it worse and prevent it from healing. Also make sure that he isn't licking at it, you may need to get an e-collar to prevent him from licking. when sizing an e-collar it's not the size around the neck that matters it's the length, the collar should be big enough to extend past his nose. If the cut is really bad then you'll need to go to the vet and get some anti-bacterial cream, neosporin should also be ok but call your vet to be sure.

As for harnes sizes on dachshunds. I have a mini dachsund my self so I understand the difficulty in finding things to fit right. They have a huge chest and a very long back for thier size that most companies don't take into account when making such items. For right now you can add some fleece lining to the harness that you already have, keep in mind that it will still rub against his under arm and the fleece may rub the area bald, but that's better then cutting him. You can try searching online for Dachsund sized harnesses, you can even try contacting dachsund breeders and find out what they do. Or you can go to a dog show and talk to some of the vendors about getting a proper sized harness, there have been a couple vendors at the past shows that I've gone to that have special Dachsund/Corgi cut harnesses and jackets.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

dachlover said:


> What about the cut? It's not an abrasion, but an actual cut. Should I put anything on it/clean it?


definitely DO NOT use peroxide or rubbing alcohol....if you put anything on it i'd use aloe (preferably from an aloe plant rather than the bottled stuff) or neosporine....

and did you consider the harnesses made for rabbits?.....one of those should fit a mini Dachsie just about right......


----------



## sonnyt (Apr 4, 2007)

harnesses??? hmmm well i heard from the dog whisperer!!! haha that harnesses are bad for dogs that they cause alot of irritation and the dog will be in more control over the harness and leash, and gives him more stuff to pull on and thus pulling on you! so you should just switch to a regular collar and it should work thats what i did and everything is working fine! but if he needs a harness google it!!! thats the answer to everything!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

sonnyt said:


> harnesses??? hmmm well i heard from the dog whisperer!!! haha that harnesses are bad for dogs that they cause alot of irritation and the dog will be in more control over the harness and leash, and gives him more stuff to pull on and thus pulling on you! so you should just switch to a regular collar and it should work thats what i did and everything is working fine! but if he needs a harness google it!!! thats the answer to everything!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Cesar Millian deals with large owerfull breeds like mastifs, pitbulls, rotties and the like. The OP has a dachsund which is nothing like any of the dogs that he normaly deals with. Dachshund are like freaks of nature and because of that they are prone to a zillon medical problems. A dachsund that pulls in a regular collar has the potential to develop a collabsed trachea, which is not a fun thing if you can easily prevent it by using a harness that won't pull on his neck.


----------



## sonnyt (Apr 4, 2007)

oh i see ok well yah ive never had one of them?!? so i didnt know that much all i new was that it was bad for all the other dogs ive ever had so yah anyways sorry!!!


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

You can clean it with warm water, then pat dry and apply neosporin to the area, or another antibiotic ointment. 

Do NOT use peroxide or alcohol. 





dachlover said:


> What about the cut? It's not an abrasion, but an actual cut. Should I put anything on it/clean it?


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Thereare harnesses aht are no pull that will work better for a Doxie. Try getting an Easy Walk or Sensation harness fitted for him. You could also try this harness, it's very popular among the Pug crowd and it won't irritate or rub the chest.

https://www.petedge.com/shopping/pr...=PRODUCT&iMainCat=0&iSubCat=0&iProductID=1270


----------



## bkhallman (Apr 7, 2007)

Hey,
I have a mini doxie also, we actually bought a harness from Wal-Mart and he seems to do fine with it. I tried all the other ones from pet stores but since his chest is so broad none of them would fit right. The one we have now seems to do great. Hope this helps!!


----------

